# Extend height of existing concrete footer for deck post



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Structurally, you could bore the existing pier, epoxy in some rebar then slide a piece of sonotube over it and pour the extended tube. There are probably a couple of other ways to accomplish this, but all is moot until you talk to your building code authority. They will advise a method acceptable to them, including possibly none of them.


----------



## Jmooney2576 (Feb 24, 2017)

Its the " none of them" Im trying to avoid , but your advice makes sense. Thanks


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You could also try PT lumber approved for below grade (again, if locally permissible). They complication here might be the saddle attachment between the existing pier and the lumber. I don't know if any are suitable for below grade.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Existing concrete footer


Ayuh,... Is the existin' footer a run, the length of the patio, or posts,..??

If posts, Lenaitch's plan is how I'd go about it,...


----------



## Jmooney2576 (Feb 24, 2017)

Single concrete pier , set for a deck post


----------

